# James Rodriguez vs Angel Di Maria



## Torros (24 Giugno 2015)

Il confronto era da fare.

Mia opinione:
Io preferisco sempre i giocatori tecnici e intelligenti a quelli atletici che giocano a testa bassa, per quanto bravi. 
Di Maria forse più utile da mezzala, anche se bisogna dire che finché il Real aveva Modric in campo, l'assenza di Di Maria non si era fatta sentire e anzi giocavano meglio.
Il punto debole di James secondo me è il suo non eccezionale atletismo, Di Maria invece è chiaramente un giocatore molto discontinuo, in 10 partite fa il Cuadrado e nel 11 può fare Robben. 

James è un trascinatore, Di Maria no, perché secondo me non ha le caratteristiche per esserlo, essendo un individualista, oltre ad essere discontinuo..

a voi...


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Giugno 2015)

> Io preferisco sempre i giocatori tecnici e intelligenti a quelli atletici che giocano a testa bassa, per quanto bravi.



basta questa frase che sintetizza anche il mio pensiero, meglio james tutta la vita, però in una squadra molto tecnica gia di suo un di maria può risultare più utile, se li prendiamo singolarmente non c'è paragone.,.


----------



## Torros (24 Giugno 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> basta questa frase che sintetizza anche il mio pensiero, meglio james tutta la vita, però in una squadra molto tecnica gia di suo un di maria può risultare più utile, se li prendiamo singolarmente non c'è paragone.,.



concordo, nel Real di Ancelotti, probabilmente Di Maria più utile, grazie al suo dinamismo. 
Però se ho un Vidal o un Matuidi, preferisco avere in campo James piuttosto che Di Maria.


----------



## davoreb (24 Giugno 2015)

Io non riesco a inquadrare bene James, non è molto dinamico ma ha una grandissima tecnica ma non lo ritengo per quel che ho visto avere una tecnica al livello di Zidane o Baggio e quindi da fuoriclasse.

Di Maria ha un grande dinamismo ed un'ottima tecnica che per me per ora lo rendono più completo di James.


----------



## Torros (24 Giugno 2015)

beh chi ha la tecnica di Zidane e Baggio, tolto Messi(che in realtà è meglio di entrambi) e qualche vecchia gloria tipo Pirlo e Totti, oggi? pochi....
James nei fondamentali è il giocatore tecnicamente più dotato dopo Messi, quindi ha la tecnica da fuoriclasse per me. 
Di Maria è molto più dinamico ma tecnicamente è chiaramente inferiore.


----------



## Renegade (25 Giugno 2015)

Di Maria, assolutamente. James Rodriguez calciatore dalla tecnica superiore, su questo probabilmente non c'è neanche confronto. L'atletismo dell'argentino però l'ex-Porto può solamente sognarlo. E nel calcio di oggi, probabilmente, l'atletismo gioca davvero un ruolo chiave. Trovo che con Di Maria il Real Madrid avesse trovato la quadratura del cerchio con l'ennesimo capolavoro tattico e di posizionamento del grande Carletto. Lo stesso Angel aveva raggiunto un livello di disciplina tattica tale da consentirgli di compiere la doppia fase con la medesima intensità. Con la sua cessione e l'arrivo di James i Blancos non hanno di certo fatto un upgrade (ma neanche un downgrade così pesante a dirla tutta) e lo stesso colombiano ha portato con sé un equivoco tattico. In lui non vedo poi un carisma paragonabile a quello di Cristiano Ronaldo, tantomeno una tecnica alla Messi. In ogni caso ha mostrato ottime cose soprattutto a livello di creazione del gioco nel reparto avanzato e i suoi assist sono lì a dimostrarlo. Credo sia carente in resistenza, dinamismo, inserimento e carisma. D'altro canto Di Maria non vanta una simile tecnica ma anch'egli aveva ed ha tutt'ora la capacità di mandare in gol i propri compagni. Presenta un dinamismo concreto ed è forse, per atletismo, secondo solo a Cristiano Ronaldo. Ritengo inoltre che James possa costruire la giocata, ma non inventare il movimento che sblocchi una partita decisiva. Di Maria, per quanto discontinuo, è in grado di spaccare una partita in due quand'è in giornata. Le partite di CL dello scorso anno sono lì a dimostrarlo. Ho ancora in testa lo slalom della finale di CL, semplicemente mostruoso. Il rendimento al Manchester United non lo calcolo come un fattore decisivo perché Van Gaal con le sue impostazioni tattiche ormai superate non sta permettendo grandi cose ai suoi calciatori. Sono certo però che il Di Maria del Real Madrid 2013-2014 è sicuramente un giocatore migliore di James Rodriguez 2014-2015. Ma soprattutto per un fattore: Di Maria era decisamente più utile in quegli schemi e manteneva un equilibrio nella doppia fase che nessuno in quella squadra poteva eguagliare. Per cui il mio ''voto'' va a lui.


----------



## Djici (25 Giugno 2015)

Angel.
Spacca le partite come pochi al mondo.
Si possono trovare giocatori migliori fisicamente e comunque non molto lontani tecnicamente del colombiano.
Invece e quasi impossibile trovare giocatori migliori tecnicamente ma non troppo lontani fisicamente del argentino.


----------



## Dexter (25 Giugno 2015)

Nell'economia di gioco di squadra dico James. In un Milan osceno o comunque in una squadra dove servono individualità allora Angel, che in valore assoluto spacca le partite al contrario del colombiano.


----------



## Sotiris (25 Giugno 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Il confronto era da fare.
> 
> Mia opinione:
> Io preferisco sempre i giocatori tecnici e intelligenti a quelli atletici che giocano a testa bassa, per quanto bravi.
> ...



Di Maria tutta la vita, uno dei più grandi errori del Real Madrid cedere Di Maria per prendere James, a mio parere.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Giugno 2015)

Stavolta è facile, non si può scegliere, sono due giocatori completamente diversi, dipende da quello che vuoi, Di Maria è un grande incursore e James un grande regista offensivo.


----------



## Torros (25 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Di Maria, assolutamente. James Rodriguez calciatore dalla tecnica superiore, su questo probabilmente non c'è neanche confronto. L'atletismo dell'argentino però l'ex-Porto può solamente sognarlo. E nel calcio di oggi, probabilmente, l'atletismo gioca davvero un ruolo chiave. Trovo che con Di Maria il Real Madrid avesse trovato la quadratura del cerchio con l'ennesimo capolavoro tattico e di posizionamento del grande Carletto. Lo stesso Angel aveva raggiunto un livello di disciplina tattica tale da consentirgli di compiere la doppia fase con la medesima intensità. Con la sua cessione e l'arrivo di James i Blancos non hanno di certo fatto un upgrade (ma neanche un downgrade così pesante a dirla tutta) e lo stesso colombiano ha portato con sé un equivoco tattico. In lui non vedo poi un carisma paragonabile a quello di Cristiano Ronaldo, tantomeno una tecnica alla Messi. In ogni caso ha mostrato ottime cose soprattutto a livello di creazione del gioco nel reparto avanzato e i suoi assist sono lì a dimostrarlo. Credo sia carente in resistenza, dinamismo, inserimento e carisma. D'altro canto Di Maria non vanta una simile tecnica ma anch'egli aveva ed ha tutt'ora la capacità di mandare in gol i propri compagni. Presenta un dinamismo concreto ed è forse, per atletismo, secondo solo a Cristiano Ronaldo. Ritengo inoltre che James possa costruire la giocata, ma non inventare il movimento che sblocchi una partita decisiva. Di Maria, per quanto discontinuo, è in grado di spaccare una partita in due quand'è in giornata. Le partite di CL dello scorso anno sono lì a dimostrarlo. Ho ancora in testa lo slalom della finale di CL, semplicemente mostruoso. Il rendimento al Manchester United non lo calcolo come un fattore decisivo perché Van Gaal con le sue impostazioni tattiche ormai superate non sta permettendo grandi cose ai suoi calciatori. Sono certo però che il Di Maria del Real Madrid 2013-2014 è sicuramente un giocatore migliore di James Rodriguez 2014-2015. Ma soprattutto per un fattore: Di Maria era decisamente più utile in quegli schemi e manteneva un equilibrio nella doppia fase che nessuno in quella squadra poteva eguagliare. Per cui il mio ''voto'' va a lui.



sul fatto che sia più utile negli schemi tattici di Ancelotti è vero.. Il problema li risiede nel fatto che Cr7 non sia un ala, da molto tempo, ma un centravanti. Li bisognerebbe prendere un ala vera e spostare CR7 al ruolo di centravanti. 
Di Maria ha sbloccato una partita in champions, mica tutte. Ma anche James come ha dimostrato al mondiale può benissimo farlo senza avere quell'atletismo, in champions è stato il migliore contro l'Atletico, contro la Juve, assist e rigore procurato. 
Cmq nel Milan meglio JAMES per me, perché ha più capacità di coinvolgere i compagni e migliorarne le doti, un esempio è la scorsa stagione al Monaco o il mondiale appunto. D Maria è più solista, gioca spesso da solo, ma a meno che non sei Maradona da solo non vai lontano.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Giugno 2015)

Di Maria purtroppo non è un punto fermo per far partire un ciclo perché non è continuo nelle prestazioni. L'argentino è la ciliegina sulla torta che va bene alle big già pronte per vincere (come Real, Bayern).

Di James invece penso che per diventare perfetto deve lavorare solo sulla condizione fisica (come ha già detto qualcuno).


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Giugno 2015)

Di Maria senza dubbio, James giocatore di una tecnica straordinaria, ma Angel ha quell'atletismo e quel modo di spaccare le partite che risulta più decisivo. E poi è anche un giocatore da stropicciarsi gli occhi, tacchi, rabone, dribbling ecc..


----------



## Renegade (26 Giugno 2015)

Non mi aspettavo tutto sto plebiscito di Di Maria contro James. Però vabbè, è evidente la differenza, dopotutto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2015)

Per me è sbagliato il paragone perché si tratta di due ruoli differenti. Immagino che il paragone sia stato suggerito a Torros dal fatto che uno abbia sostituito l'altro nel Real Madrid.



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Stavolta è facile, non si può scegliere, sono due giocatori completamente diversi, dipende da quello che vuoi, Di Maria è un grande incursore e James un grande regista offensivo.


----------



## Torros (27 Giugno 2015)

Oggi deludenti entrambi, ma mentre James ha toccato pochissimi palloni a causa dell'impostazione difensivista dell'argentina. 
Di Maria ha toccato tanti palloni intestardendosi nel dribbling(senza ottenere granché), portando troppo palla e prendendo decisioni sbagliate. A me D Maria continua a non piacermi, ha il difetto grosso di avere un intelligenza calcistica inferiore a quella di Cuadrado(mia impressione) e quindi sbaglia molto.


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Giugno 2015)

Cosa ha vinto James? il apertura argentino con il Banfield e qualcosa con il Porto?

Angel assolutamente!


----------



## Renegade (27 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Cosa ha vinto James? il apertura argentino con il Banfield e qualcosa con il Porto?
> 
> Angel assolutamente!



C'era da aspettarselo stravincesse Di Maria. Dopotutto, come hai ricordato, James ha ancora tutto da dimostrare. Tra l'altro non credo che un calciatore dall'intelligenza calcistica bassissima avrebbe mai potuto rivelarsi così utile proprio tatticamente in uno schieramento di campioni, reinventandosi poi in un ruolo non suo e svolgendolo meglio di tanti colleghi. Il Real Madrid con Di Maria via e James dentro ci ha perso tantissimo da questo punto di vista.


----------



## Torros (27 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Cosa ha vinto James? il apertura argentino con il Banfield e qualcosa con il Porto?
> 
> Angel assolutamente!


va beh allora Baggio è un pippone 

mah


----------

